# Looking for some direction for "hobby farmer" - Massey 65, Loader, 8N



## Netsua (1 mo ago)

We have a small farm (less than 20 acres) that we've been small scale farming for personal use. It's long past time for a small tractor. I inherited a Massey 65 recently that belonged to my grandfather. He had it for decades, and I know it was well serviced. 

Before this, I'd planned to pickup an 8n with a loader. But everyone says that's a worthless combo, even for light duty. My Massey 65 doesn't have a loader either. The problem is, finding a decent loader with all the parts is proving to be difficult, and it almost appears it would be cheaper to buy another tractor that has a loader - which I'm only skeptical of because I know for certain this Massey was well cared for.

Is the 65 usable for light duty with a loader? Any direction on where to find and how to install? Alternatively, for light duty/hobby farm purposes, what machine would be recommenced? The smallest machine that can handle light duty loader work is the main thing.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

MF 65 has more Hp and live PTO compared to the Ford 8N, so in my opinion a more versatile tractor. Finding loaders for older tractors is a challenge but can be found in salvage yards. Although a loader is a nice addition, depending on your needs a 3pt hitch tool carrier or pond scoop could be an option. B.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Your grandfathers tractor did have an optional loader available when new, 2 in fact.


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/3/734-massey-ferguson-65-attachments.html


From an internet search, seems a Kelly 600 loader would fit?!?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Netsua,

Keep an eye out for a 65 with a decent loader in salvage yards, must be close enough to make it worthwhile. Here's my favorite haunt when looking for used parts:



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/search?ModelGroup=65&Manufacturer=MASSEY%20FERGUSON&Condition=DISMANTLED&page=2


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Netsua said:


> We have a small farm (less than 20 acres) that we've been small scale farming for personal use. It's long past time for a small tractor. I inherited a Massey 65 recently that belonged to my grandfather. He had it for decades, and I know it was well serviced.
> 
> Before this, I'd planned to pickup an 8n with a loader. But everyone says that's a worthless combo, even for light duty. My Massey 65 doesn't have a loader either. The problem is, finding a decent loader with all the parts is proving to be difficult, and it almost appears it would be cheaper to buy another tractor that has a loader - which I'm only skeptical of because I know for certain this Massey was well cared for.
> 
> Is the 65 usable for light duty with a loader? Any direction on where to find and how to install? Alternatively, for light duty/hobby farm purposes, what machine would be recommenced? The smallest machine that can handle light duty loader work is the main thing.


Providing a general region of where your at could help determine if you can sell both machines and use the cash to buy a machine already complete to suit your needs. 

Many of the compact 30hp or better tractors with loaders are very useful tools on a hobby farm or general homestead. 

My neighbor with the 8N and loader told me my Yanmar diesel is a better machine than his old 8N. I told him the loader on any working machine is valuable. His ordeal is keeping the 8N running. It's always needing something. 
Just about any Deere OE loader of same tractor size or aftermarket loader of the same works on my 1981 machine. 
If you need to a machine, find something mid 80s or better. Don't go to new as the emission junk just gets in the way and the computer glitches can keep the machine parked for a season.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

First off, what do you need to do with the loader? Maybe there is a 3-point option?


----------



## pblanton (Mar 17, 2015)

bmaverick said:


> Don't go to new as the emission junk just gets in the way and the computer glitches can keep the machine parked for a season.


I have a 2015 Branson 3520H that I bought new and you are correct about the emission control BS. Luckily mine was easy enough to disable when it stranded the tractor on a hill near my barn. It has a "rescue" port that you can open long enough to get it running in order to load it onto a trailer. I took it back to the dealer who <wink wink> made it "breathe" a little better and I haven't had any issues since. Before that it didn't smoke at all. Now it smokes a little when it first starts up. I presume that he drilled a few holes through the catalyst. I did have to make a 45 degree elbow and mount it to the exhaust pipe in order to keep it from blowing smoke onto the FEL. I directed it out and toward the ground and now the tractor stays clean. It only smokes when you first start it up though and otherwise it has a very clean exhaust.

While it was at the dealer I had a regular muffler adapter made for it that can replace the DPF. On mine you can just disconnect the computer and you don't have any issues with the "DPF" light on the dashboard. But since I have gotten it back from the dealer - maybe four years ago - it hasn't had any isses with the DPF clogging and runs like a top.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pblanton said:


> I have a 2015 Branson 3520H that I bought new and you are correct about the emission control BS. Luckily mine was easy enough to disable when it stranded the tractor on a hill near my barn. It has a "rescue" port that you can open long enough to get it running in order to load it onto a trailer. I took it back to the dealer who <wink wink> made it "breathe" a little better and I haven't had any issues since. Before that it didn't smoke at all. Now it smokes a little when it first starts up. I presume that he drilled a few holes through the catalyst. I did have to make a 45 degree elbow and mount it to the exhaust pipe in order to keep it from blowing smoke onto the FEL. I directed it out and toward the ground and now the tractor stays clean. It only smokes when you first start it up though and otherwise it has a very clean exhaust.
> 
> While it was at the dealer I had a regular muffler adapter made for it that can replace the DPF. On mine you can just disconnect the computer and you don't have any issues with the "DPF" light on the dashboard. But since I have gotten it back from the dealer - maybe four years ago - it hasn't had any isses with the DPF clogging and runs like a top.


My cousin lives in a state that does vehicle inspections. His way around any light on the dash is to simple pull the bulb out. He's passed so many times with the bulb taken out.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Unless you find or convert a loader to a front or pto mounted pump the 65 would be very slow to raise the loader especially in cold weather. If you use the internal pump the output of that pump is very slow. Massey when loaders were sold and the internal pump was used had smaller cylinders for the loader.
As for a 8N ford the front end will not take the punishment of a loader, and steering with a bucket full is very hard as the have no power steering. And the loaders used on them usually were hard to install and remove as they were almost a separate unit that bolted "around" the tractor. Internal hydraulics are again very slow.
I would suggest if you want a loader, check around for a smaller used tractor, either ag or industrial, with a loader installed. Usually the as setup to operate the loader properly and with speed.
That said you could search for a loader for the 65 or even purchase a new one but your dollars will go farther on a used tractor loader, and more than likely get a better operating unit.
MF, JD, and IH had some nice sized utility tractor loader combinations that they produced. if interested check out the specs and operate it before purchased. Even some of the older industrial unit make a great outfit when used for light work.


----------



## Skramer360 (6 mo ago)

I'm not sure what year the crazy smog stuff started, but I know you wouldn't have to back to the 80's. I recently bought a 2008 New Holland TC30 and it doesn't have any smog stuff on it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Skramer360 said:


> I'm not sure what year the crazy smog stuff started, but I know you wouldn't have to back to the 80's. I recently bought a 2008 New Holland TC30 and it doesn't have any smog stuff on it.


looks like tier 1 regulations were started in 94 and fully implemented a few years later (96 or 98 I think). It also looks like they were for 50hp on up.


----------

